

Show HN: An easy way to tweet your senators - bmelton

I built a quick and dirty MVP app to tweet your Senators efficiently.  I mostly did this so that we could minimize the friction on opposing CISPA which has not yet been heard in the Senate.<p>I know I still have to add the House, but mining all their Twitter accounts is going to take longer, and with CISPA's day in Senate so near, I didn't want to delay.<p>http://tweetasenator.com/
======
Splendor
I don't mean this as criticism of OP's work, but if you want to influence your
representatives you're better off calling their office or sending snail mail
(postmarks show that you're a real constituent).

~~~
27182818284
>sending snail mail (postmarks show that you're a real constituent).

The people I know who have worked for US senators strongly disagree with
writing letters. For one thing, there is generally a two week delay, so if
you're writing about that upcoming vote there is a timing problem. They
recommend phone calls.

------
gee_totes
Why is the background picture a church?

[Also this is really cool, see my other comment on this thread]

~~~
bmelton
It was the most content-generic palette background that was usable via a
Creative Commons license that I found when doing a search for 'Congress' on
Flickr.

I understood that it wasn't the Congressional building, but I didn't know what
it was, and if it's a church, I didn't know that. :-\

Thanks for the praise. I fully recognize that the implementation is mediocre
at best, but it was a rush job.

------
bmelton
Clickable: <http://tweetasenator.com/>

